# Chaos Space Marines V. Necrons



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

I am about to take on my friend who plays crons with my csm army in a 5000 point battle however I desperatly need advice on tactics for the game. Any ideas? I know he's going to be taking 5 monoliths in a doomsday phalanx and have no idea what i'm going to do about it:headbuttLEASE HELP


----------



## telemicus (Apr 10, 2010)

I think that in the apocalyps rules there's a formation for oblits that allows diferent squads to fire in tandem for special effects, the special depends on the number of squads or oblits not sure which, one of which is a Strength D shot or shots if you're playing Apoc that is. the other one would be the Angron formation, if you have the models or the strategic asset Disruptor beacon which allows you you to place, for each 4+ you roll, one of your opponents deep striking units,just make sure you place it in the middle of table.:wink:


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I've never played apocalypse and if my advice which is based on the regular game does not correspond with different apoc rules then just disregard it.

Necrons are stupidly vulnerable to lash. They have no psychic defense (Pariahs lol) and have no transports so it's rather easy to lash them all together for vindicator pie plates, oblit plasma cannons, etc. On the other hand you can just draw the warriors out of hiding with lash and get them into assault range of beserkers to sweeping advance them off the table. Use those psychic powers well for they are really one of the necrons greatest weaknesses and with that you can cause a phase out without having to deal with any monoliths your opponent may employ.


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

dont group your army if hes using the phylanx...


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

@ telemicus: Which book is the Oblit formation you were speaking of in?


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

ChaosSpaceMarineGuy said:


> @ telemicus: Which book is the Oblit formation you were speaking of in?


in Apocalypse Reloaded.

it's 3x3 Obliterators in a formation, and they can combine to many wonderfull things, such as a Str D super-lascannon, a hellstorm template weapon and such. But you need to test for target priority, only passing it on a 4+ if I remember correctly - otherwise they just go for the closest enemy.

You should also look into the Maelstrom of Gore formation on the GW website. Giving your berzerkers fleet would be a great choice for getting to hands with the Necrons.


----------



## telemicus (Apr 10, 2010)

@ Cruor99 thanks its been 2 years since I played Apocalyps and I don't own any of the books.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

I beat crons 6 out of 6 games with nothing but vanilla marines and bikers, so...


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Primarch Lorgar said:


> I beat crons 6 out of 6 games with nothing but vanilla marines and bikers, so...


And 72% of all statistics are lies, so...


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

no lies, I'm a wholesome man, eccept in the bedroom!:laugh:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Cruor99 said:


> And 72% of all statistics are lies, so...


To be fair, even statistics that are 100% accurate can be used to mislead. It is the interpretation of statistics that is the real issue.

Winning 6 out of 6 games vs Necrons is a bold statement to make, but not a good sized sample, and isn't supported by any methodology. I have won 23 out of 23 games against SMs with my Necrons (which is true), the sample is slightly bigger, but I have not provided any methodology either. 
Win/loss is too crude a method to properly analyse 40k.


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

darklove said:


> To be fair, even statistics that are 100% accurate can be used to mislead. It is the interpretation of statistics that is the real issue.
> 
> Winning 6 out of 6 games vs Necrons is a bold statement to make, but not a good sized sample, and isn't supported by any methodology. I have won 23 out of 23 games against SMs with my Necrons (which is true), the sample is slightly bigger, but I have not provided any methodology either.
> Win/loss is too crude a method to properly analyse 40k.


Hail,

I agree. Large win streaks are not impossible, but usually happens when the opponent is poor on tactics, bad army building or new to the game.

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Phase him out? And kill any lords with phylacteries? Doomsday phalanx= +4 cover save and 72" Str 9 Ap 2 Ordnance 7" blast, and I think he gets another one of those shots per each monolith in 12".


----------



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thousand sons could be good, they fuck up basicly everything in his army with AP3, and they have 5+ invunribles so you dont stickly speaking have to be in cover to take his "Anal plates of doom"

i also never play Apocc so i dont know what the fuck im talking about...

but troop for troop TS's will fuck his warriors and Etc

really i dnno what im talking about though...

Phase out is as good a plan as any really


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Flame80010 said:


> but troop for troop TS's will fuck his warriors and Etc


I agree. Assault his ass and profit! If they die in assault they don't get We'll Be Back.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Therizza said:


> I agree. Assault his ass and profit! If they die in assault they don't get We'll Be Back.


I don't think you have played against many Necrons. 'Go for Phase Out' is not a tactical piece of advice, and you are factually incorrect about Necrons in assault. 
It is like telling someone that the way to beat SMs is to 'kill all their models'. :scratchhead:

As a Necron player I find these random tactical suggestions amusing and at the same time a bit worrying. Funny because they are so wrong, and worrying because so many people believe them without actually knowing anything about it.

Lets clear up the assault thing: Necrons DO get WBB in CC, and, as most armies have RezOrbs, they even get WBB vs Power Weapons and ID attacks.

Against a Necron player who knows Necrons, and not a new player that does not know 40k rules or how the codex works, Phase Out is almost impossible in a normal game of up to 7 turns. 
If your opponent is only using 20-30 Warriors in a list of 2,000pts you should be much more worried than if they are using 40-50 Warriors. 40-50 Warriors gives the Necrons a higher PO level, but it is also much easier to achieve. 20-30 Warriors is a lower PO, but there will be many things in the army that make it very hard to PO.

Sensible anti-Necron tactics:

1. Unless you know your opponent is completely rubbish, don't even bother about trying to force PO.
2. Focused fire. Target a unit at a time until it is completely gone. Necrons don't have many units to begin with, so if you kill a unit it will have a big effect. Any models that pass WBB are forced to join a different unit.
3. Don't use too many vehicles in your list. Necrons aren't as great vs AV as they used to be, but a stunned vehicle is still pretty useless so put the points into something else in the first place.
4. If you have any S9 or S10 weapons you should point them at the Monolith, try to kill it but don't bother with anything S8.
5. Avoid the C'tan if you can, it isn't really possible to tar-pit them or hurt them in CC - and as they explode when they die you would not want to hurt them in CC anyway. Poinson, Rending and Snipers work well, but remember that normal weapons must be S5+ to wound them from both shooting and in CC.
5. Target priority: Destroyers, Immortals, Monoliths/Solo D-Lords. After that attack anything you like, but remember point 2. above.
6. Try to have as high a Leadership as possible, some of the Necron powers will seriously mess you up if you fail Leadership tests, this even applies to Fearless units.
7. Play the mission. If it is an objective game then you should force the way the battle is fought by putting pressure on objectives.


There. That should be enough to start with. Lets have no more of that rubbish about going for PO and ignoring the Monolith. If you ignore the Monolith it will kill you, and good Necron players never let enough of their models get in harm's way to even get close to PO. Use your brain and not random gossip about how to beat Necrons.


----------



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

darklove said:


> I don't think you have played against many Necrons. 'Go for Phase Out' is not a tactical piece of advice, and you are factually incorrect about Necrons in assault.
> It is like telling someone that the way to beat SMs is to 'kill all their models'. :scratchhead:
> 
> As a Necron player I find these random tactical suggestions amusing and at the same time a bit worrying. Funny because they are so wrong, and worrying because so many people believe them without actually knowing anything about it.
> ...


thats why i was saying TS's should work well against crons D: they get uber powers, plus AP three so basicly nothing on the necron side even gets an armor save D: so you will get more Kills per turns and therefore become able to wipe out squads of necrons quite easily, and they are a bit more expencive, but having a force weapon and phsycic power i think justifys :3


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Well, as it is an Apoc game, the smart Necron player will multiply the units because he does not need to cram everything into limited FOC slots. 15 Destroyers can now become 5 units of 3, rather than 3 units of 5 for example. My own Apoc army has 22 Destroyers in, which give a nice 66 S6 shots that can be divided between 7 different target units each turn as required. Apoc and high point levels really favour Necrons, and the TS will usually be out ranged as well.


----------



## Flame80010 (Dec 2, 2009)

darklove said:


> Well, as it is an Apoc game, the smart Necron player will multiply the units because he does not need to cram everything into limited FOC slots. 15 Destroyers can now become 5 units of 3, rather than 3 units of 5 for example. My own Apoc army has 22 Destroyers in, which give a nice 66 S6 shots that can be divided between 7 different target units each turn as required. Apoc and high point levels really favour Necrons, and the TS will usually be out ranged as well.


then could you make a point of which Cult would be the best of the 4? (well 5 is you include undivided)

i just figured TS's would be good, since they dont really need to be in cover and can go through Cron armor saves :3 (also if warriors can shoot them, they can shoot warriors)

of corse im not suggestiong a full TS army, just include 1 or two squads since they can take pieplate hits due to 4++ save and have AP3 bolters for teh Dakka


----------



## Lt. James O'neil (Aug 6, 2010)

Rule of thumb, once a thousand year old bucket of radioactive bolts always a bucket of radioactive bolts. 

Just hit them hard...really hard, take out those floating doom pyramid thingies.:headbutt:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Flame80010 said:


> then could you make a point of which Cult would be the best of the 4? (well 5 is you include undivided)
> 
> i just figured TS's would be good, since they dont really need to be in cover and can go through Cron armor saves :3 (also if warriors can shoot them, they can shoot warriors)
> 
> of corse im not suggestiong a full TS army, just include 1 or two squads since they can take pieplate hits due to 4++ save and have AP3 bolters for teh Dakka


If you can get TS close enough to Warriors they are useful, but most current tactics for Necrons favour keeping Warrior out of play until the last moment, by which time most troublesome enemies have been destroyed.

Large numbers of Destroyers make the effective range of the Necrons 36", and they can move 12" and still shoot, or turbo to 24" to get away from danger. If you have foot slogging TS then they might never get into range to shoot something.

If you have Plague Marines as a front unit, then it will be hard for the Necrons to remove them, because there are very few S8+ units, and mostly only AP4 or AP5. That would let you put some pressure on the Necrons.

If you can you should take S10 weapons to deal with the Monoliths, it is the only way to be sure because stuns are not enough. The Particle Whip can still shoot even if the Monolith is stunned. Best to attack the Monoliths from range, because MC bonus dice don't apply anyway.

Abbaddon can be useful, but be careful not to put him near a C'tan. The C'tan have a good chance of surviving and will then just smack him down because their attacks ignore all saves of every kind.


----------

